# New 20gal with german blue rams



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey everyone! So, I'm starting a new tank, it's a 20 gal, probably my last tank since I already have 3. Ok, so the plan is to have a planted aquarium, and then put in a small school of tetras, some otos, maybe some corys, and a pair of german blue rams. For now I have already prepared the hardscape of the tank, still deciding what plants will go in there and I have some questions:
1. What kind of tetra do you recommend to live along the rams? (Rummynoses, Serpaes, Black Neons, Lemon, X-Ray, Glowlight? I want one of these, only not sure witch one of them) 
2. What fish should I add first, to help cycling? (I know the rams are going to be the last fish going in the tank cause they need perfect water quality and that might take a little more time)


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Do not add any fish to cycle!!! http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html This will get your tank cycled to a level for complete stocking without hurting fish. The serpae tetras stay in the bottom area of the tank so you may want to avoid them, the black neons are a bit smaller allowing you a bigger school which always looks good.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, thanks for the advice, so you say the black neons are the best option? What about the rummynoses, those were my first idea, because I heard it's natural to these fish to live alongside, what do you think?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 7 rummynoses in a 25 gal heavily planted tank and they have stayed very close to the bottom, behind a tall piece of driftwood among some plants. I almost never see them except when doing water changes. For some reason they will then come out and circle the driftwood a few times.

I'm not sure this is everyone's experience and I still love this fish, but mine stay hidden most of the time.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I find the neons are more open swimming then the rummynose, your rams will stay hidden a lot already, the best tetras I have found with my apistos are embers but they weren't on your list.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with dalefed!
Frederico,you've been around this site for a while and I can't believe you gonna cycle with any tetras!The rummy nose are great fish,but believe me they are as sensative as rams.They are a beautiful fish and will stay lower in tank and the larger the school the better they are.Be warned they are one of the most infamous fish for playing dead once put in bag at store /or on trip home.They will tolerate no mistakes,they will die for real in days,if not 1!
GO FISHLESS CYCLE FIRST!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

If you have the tank specifically set up for German Blue rams you might want to select tank mates that can thrive in elevated temperatures. I know that people sometimes have success keeping GBRs at 78 or possibly lower, but they love to have it above 80. That being said, most Corys like it on the cold side. I'd advise you to leave the Corys out of it, or be very careful about the species you select.

+1 on the fishless cycle.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok ok! I'm going to do the fishless cycle! Don't worry, I prefer to ask everything before I do anything! But then I have another question: if corys aren't the best fish to keep with the gbr's what other bottom feeder fish can I put in there that would live happily with the higher temperatures that the rams prefer?


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh and don't forget, I know corys are good to keep with plants, this is going to be a planted tank so don't say any bottom feeder that would make a mess out of the plants please! Is there any type of cory that can thrive in such high temperatures? Cause I really like corys! Other fish tgat I really like are loaches, but most loaches get too big for a 20 gal right?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

There are a few cories that like the heat pandas and julies come to mind for sure, if you don't like these a lil research will find others.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I had some glow light tetras with an electric blue ram and they were the only fish he wouldn't chase or bother. They're always swimming in the middle of my tank.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

There are Ottocinclus, not sure how high a temperature they tolerate but theyre like mini plecos in a way. Plus they clean your tank and decor.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Sterbai cories can take to warmer temps. I have mine with angels.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wait. I have 2 angels and have 3 peppered corydoras with them. They seem to be happy. 0_o


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, how lucky, I think the types of corys that you all said were some of my favourites! guess I'll stay with the cory's idea! Also I've previously said that I'd like to put some otos in there aswell! About the glowlight tetras, I heard that because they were so small they couldn't handle the rams agression, but you say your ram didn't bother with them so, those glowlights might be an option, thay must look great in a heavily planted tank!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glolights are about the same size as neons. Head and tail lights are a little bigger, and more shaped like black skirts. I had the two in a 20 long temps at 84, and they thrived. I had a betta, not rams though.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

FredericoAlves said:


> Hey everyone! So, I'm starting a new tank, it's a 20 gal, probably my last tank since I already have 3.


If you already have 3 tanks up and running (cycled already), why not use some of the media from one of those tanks in your new filter to cycle the 20 gallon? Not sure if you have HOB filters or canisters, but it would go a long way in cycling the new tank almost instantaneously. I've personally set up a new tank in this manner and it definitely works. Using some of the existing substrate from one of the other tanks will help also.


----------

